# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  كود فك شفرة ot-355

## djalel_mas

ممكن من فضلكم كود فك شفرة ot-355   imei 353923041044641    355x_2ARGFR1    شكراا

----------


## yassin55

تفضل اخى 
 Model:      : OT-355  
 IMEI      : 353923-04-104464-1 
Provider      : ALAR1   NCK      : 1235187643

----------


## djalel_mas

imei 353923041044641    355x_2ARFR1  كود خاطئ  شكراا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*nck..1207527839 
لا لتكرار....................................*

----------


## djalel_mas

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
نعتذر مرة اخرى على تكرار الموضوع 
خطاء في كتابة البروفيدر
شكرا على المتابعة*

----------


## tarikna

اعمل فورمات للجهاز 
(power) + ( # )

----------


## mah100

كيف جيبتون الكود نريد تعلمونا الطريقة

----------


## الونشريسي

شكرا

----------

